# I Met a Skunk Today!



## jbolt (Jul 28, 2018)

It didn't turn out well.....
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## rwm (Jul 28, 2018)

Too funny!
R


----------



## poplarhouse (Jul 28, 2018)

We had a family living under our shed this summer, although I think they've moved on. I could get about ten feet away with Maisie the beagle (who was not that interested) before the skunk would saunter away. They don't like to spray except as a last resort— I guess your little friend pushed too close.


----------



## brino (Jul 28, 2018)

jbolt said:


> It didn't turn out well.....



Jay,
That cat does NOT look happy!

However, if it was either one of my wife's cats here, you'd need thick leather welding gloves to keep them in the laundry sink....and maybe the helmet too.

Any sage advice on cleaning the pets?
We have (at least) one skunk hanging around our yard too.
I have read that hydrogen peroxide is the best at killing the smell.

-brino


----------



## jbolt (Jul 28, 2018)

brino said:


> Jay,
> That cat does NOT look happy!
> 
> However, if it was either one of my wife's cats here, you'd need thick leather welding gloves to keep them in the laundry sink....and maybe the helmet too.
> ...


We did the peroxide baking soda bath and it took away the intesity of the smell but did not remove it so we did another this afternoon. She is pretty mad at us right now and hasnt come home yet after the second bath so Im not sure how successful it is. In the photo my wife is holding her wirh a death grip by the frnt legs. Blood has been drawn before.

Worst is since it happened sometime during the night she came in the house through the dog door and our kitchen and family room stink like skunk. We have not been able to figure out what/where she touched. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## silence dogood (Jul 28, 2018)

Sacrebleu! She had a tete a tete with Pepe le Pew.


----------



## f350ca (Jul 28, 2018)

That poor cat has the I WILL GET REVENGE look.

Greg


----------



## jbolt (Jul 28, 2018)

f350ca said:


> That poor cat has the I WILL GET REVENGE look.
> 
> Greg



I'm pretty sure that was a total F you look. 


brino- I'm not 100% thrilled with the peroxide / baking soda treatment. It helps but does not completely remove the smell. She did get hit square in the face so there is still some in her ears which is impossible to clean properly. Not sure if a retail product would be better. I need to get some of the cleaner they use for cleaning up decomposing bodies.


----------



## Ken from ontario (Jul 29, 2018)

I thought washing with tomato juice was the go to treatment for for that.
We have a skunk in our neighbourhood that's very trigger happy, the friggin thing doesn't hesitate to spray at a sight of cat .


----------



## ch2co (Jul 29, 2018)

Hey Guys
If you were a cat that got sprayed and then forced to take not one but multiple BATHS you wouldn’t be too happy either. After all that at least 2 lives taken away all at once.ifeel sorry for the poor thing and I don’t even like cats!


----------



## Chip Hacket (Jul 29, 2018)

Never tried it before but I remember my grandmother saying tomato juice would eliminate the smell.  My instinct tells me nothing will kill it completely except time.  Probably about the same amount before that cat will allow you to pet it again


----------



## Cobra (Jul 29, 2018)

Check with your vet.  They have a de-odourizer that works.
We had to use it on two dogs.
Nothing else worked.


----------



## Firestopper (Jul 29, 2018)

Poor little dude. Your a good dad Jbolt. 

Jay, the 3% peroxide and baking soda trick requires some liquid detergent to create a lather. The lather should remain on for 5-10 minutes then rinsed off. This combination should cut the Thiols creating the foul smell.
1 quart 3% peroxide
1/4 cup baking soda
1 tsp of dawn or Joy

Thank God for olfactory!
Paco


----------



## mcostello (Jul 29, 2018)

Had a dog get sprayed, tomato juice did the job, except for around 2 years every time the dog got wet the smell came back.


----------



## kvt (Jul 29, 2018)

Paco   That is the mix I had to use also,   For 4 years in a row the dog got it.   One of the 4 he killed it also.   
Think it caused him problems as he now has tumors in his sinuses,  to the point he prob will not last much longer.   
I think the dawn dishwashing soap helps to cut the oils in the spray.   Then then rest of the stuff works better.   
If that were my cat,   Welding gloves,  Face shield and prob leather apron and something to protect the arms.     MIne will bite if you get it close to water.  Found out the hard way.


----------



## RJSakowski (Jul 29, 2018)

Back when I had cats, I used to push them into the bottom of the bathtub by grabbing them by the neck behind their ears.  That fairly well immobilized their weaponry.

As to dogs getting sprayed by a skunk?  The dog getting sprayed when you're on a camping trip.  Tomato juice is what I used to us to deodorize the dogs.  But our dogs were outside dogs so the process didn't have to be perfect.

The funniest encounter that I experienced happened with an Australian Shepherd.  He had his den under the kitchen porch and he liked to collect things and bring them into his den.  One evening, I suddenly detected the unmistakable odor of skunk.  Now when you live in the country, you learn not to go charging out of the house when there is a strong smell of skunk.  

I cautiously opened the door and scanned the vicinity.  No wood kittys in sight.  So I got a flashlight and stepped out to see if I could locate the source of the odor.  It didn't take long to find it.  The Aussie had a young skunk cornered in his den.  The skunk was too frightened to try to push past the Aussie and the Aussie wasn't brave enough (or maybe dumb enough) to charge in after it.  A Mexican standoff.

I tied the dog up some distance away but the skunk still wasn't budging.  I went around the back off the house a collected the garden hose.and starting wetting down the skunk. Every time it turned its backside to me I hit it with a broadside in its little pink rear end.  Eventually, it took the hunt and decided to make a run for it.

All that water helped to knock the scent down but it was several days before the atmosphere around the house was tolerable.


----------



## jbolt (Jul 29, 2018)

firestopper said:


> Poor little dude. Your a good dad Jbolt.
> 
> Jay, the 3% peroxide and baking soda trick requires some liquid detergent to create a lather. The lather should remain on for 5-10 minutes then rinsed off. This combination should cut the Thiols creating the foul smell.
> 1 quart 3% peroxide
> ...


Hey firestopper, that is what we did I just didnt expand my description. Worked mostly but I belive most of the lingering smell is from her ears.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## jbolt (Jul 29, 2018)

RJSakowski said:


> Back when I had cats, I used to push them into the bottom of the bathtub by grabbing them by the neck behind their ears. That fairly well immobilized their weaponry.
> 
> As to dogs getting sprayed by a skunk? The dog getting sprayed when you're on a camping trip. Tomato juice is what I used to us to deodorize the dogs. But our dogs were outside dogs so the process didn't have to be perfect.
> 
> ...


A few years back we had an expectant mother take up under or side deck. The only reason we knew she was there was our prevoius dog (rat terrier) caught wind of her and would not get off the hunt. Fortunately the access was too small for the dog. I set up a couple of halogen spot lights under the deck. 24/7 light did the trick and she moved on.

My worst experience with a skunk was heading to work one early morning when one tried to make it across the road in front of me. Hit it square with the front left tire of my truck. Poor thing got flipped up in the wheel well between the tire, knuckle joint and steering pump. Not a pretty sight and smell was so powerful I had to stop and get out. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## FOMOGO (Jul 29, 2018)

I had one get in a live trap I had set out for a different critter. After much head scratching, came to the conclusion that a .22 to the head from a distance was the only reasonable answer. Mike


----------



## silence dogood (Jul 29, 2018)

Several years ago my wife after washing the dishes, opened the back kitchen door and threw out the water.  A couple of minutes later, we both smelled the frangance.  I went out and found that by looking at the bent grass one angry skunk had gone round and round spraying. A couple years later, I was driving my Toyota van and saw a skunk running across the highway. Missed the skunk, but not the spray.  It had to have been that same skunk seeking revenge.


----------



## JPigg55 (Jul 29, 2018)

My wife uses Febreze (original trigger pump bottle) to get rid of skunk smell, says it works great.
So0mething else that might help would be GOOP, I think the musk is an oil based substance so a de-greaser like GOOP might work well to remove it.


----------



## rwm (Jul 30, 2018)

I feel guilty after trying to dig up a chipmunk:




Robert


----------



## jim18655 (Jul 30, 2018)

Friends had a Golden Retriever get sprayed. They opened the door to let her back in the house and she ran through the living room wiping her face on the carpet and sofa, then ran upstairs and jumped on their bed. The house was unlivable for several days until the carpet and furniture was removed. The kids were in school and kept clothes at my sister's house so they could go to school clean. Skunk spray follows the dog so you might not realize they've been sprayed until they pass you.
My two had one cornered behind the shed and we got lucky that the skunk was young and dumb since I saw them nose to nose.


----------



## dtsh (Jul 30, 2018)

Some years ago when I lived in the suburbs of Chicago I had a chance encounter that went amazingly well. In this particular place, skunks were very common and they had grown so accustomed to people and dogs that one evening when I took my dog out for a walk(same dog as my avatar), unbeknownst to me a skunk was only a few feet from the door. The dog was curious, sauntered over and placed her nose right on the skunk's rear and sampled the aroma while the skunk, completely unfazed, looked over it's shoulder then sauntered off.

I felt quite lucky that evening.


A humorous, but entirely unrelated story from my youth:
An uncle had bought his first new car and was quite proud of it. He'd come to the farm to show my mother his pride and joy and she wanted to drive it. He didn't want to at first, but she eventually got him to agree. Not more than a mile down the road, a skunk popped out on the road and managed to spray the undercarriage of the shiny new car as the skunk made it's way out of this world.


----------



## derf (Jul 30, 2018)

Several years ago I had re-locate a skunk in a live trap, and I got an indirect hit( like a crop dusting). Thought my wife was gonna hurl.....so she sprayed me with Febreze. It worked good for about 5 minutes, then the smell came back. So she make me drop my clothes on the patio and take a shower with Goop orange hand cleaner. It works well because it has citrus oil in it, and it passed muster with her, but every time I drew a breath I could still smell what was still lingering in my sinuses.


----------

